# Shorewall con 2 Providers

## Pancu

Salve ragazzi,

ho un problema nella configurazione Shorewall nella mia LAN.

Ho un PC Server con Gentoo che fà da Firewall, ed è collegato a 2 Providers ADSL.

I due Modem ADSL sono collegati al Firewall su una schede di rete differente.

Questa la mia configurazione attuale:

Interfaces:

```

loc     eth0            detect          dhcp

net     eth1            detect

net     eth3            detect

```

zones

```

fw              firewall

net             ipv4

loc             ipv4

```

Policy

```

loc     net     ACCEPT

loc     $FW     ACCEPT

$FW     loc     ACCEPT

$FW     net     ACCEPT

net     all     DROP

all     all     REJECT

```

masq

```

eth1                    eth0

eth3                    eth0

```

providers

```

UN1    1     1          main            eth1                detect     track,balance        eth0

UN2   2     2          main            eth3                detect     track,balance        eth0

```

In pratica le due interfacce collegate ai Modem ADSL sono eth1(192.168.2.255) ed eth3 (192.168.3.255) mentre eth0 è l'interfaccia collegata in locale al resto dei PC interni alla LAN.

La configurazione mi pare corretta, ma quando avvio Shorewall ottengo il seguente errore:

```
# /etc/init.d/shorewall start

 * Starting firewall ...

RTNETLINK answers: File exists

   ERROR: Command "ip route add table 1 192.168.3.0/24 dev eth1 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.3.254" Failed

/sbin/shorewall: line 665:  9197 Terminated              $SHOREWALL_SHELL ${VARDIR}/.restart $debugging restart                                        [ !! ]

```

Questo errore capita solo se compilo il file /etc/shorewall/providers come sopra.

Potete gentilmente aiutarmi??

----------

## Pancu

Nessuno mi sà dare gentilmente una dritta??

----------

## Zizo

Premettendo che non sono esperto dell'argomento ho deciso comunque di fare qualche ricerca.

Il tuo sembra un problema diffuso, alcuni riportano di aver risolto aggiungendo "DELETE_THEN_ADD=Yes" al file di config, altri con "KEEP_RT_TABLES=No".

Controlla inoltre nel kernel che "IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH" sia attivo e "IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_CACHED" disattivo.

P.S.: Anche se sicuramente l'avrai già vista questa guida ufficiale fa proprio al caso tuo.

----------

